# Vieil homme frappé par un train



## sleepymarmot

Titre de un quotidien: "Vieux homme frappé par un train". 
Est-ce qu'il signifie qui l'homme a été renversé par un train?
Merci à tous
Marmot


----------



## micka

Es-tu sûr que le titre était bien "vieux homme frappé par un train" ?
Il devrait plutôt y avoir quelque chose comme : "Vieil homme heurté par un train"

A part ça, tu as bien compris le sens de la phrase.


----------



## sleepymarmot

Bonjour Micka, c'est bien "frappé"! C'est pour cela que je doutais... C'est français quebecoise...

J'ai contrôle le titre sur le journal. En effet il étais "vieil" comme comme vous le dis!
Merci encore
Marmot


----------



## micka

[...]
Ahh d'accord, cela explique le "frappé" alors. Peut-être qu'un québecois va confirmer.
(...)
[...]
 Mais par contre, il était écrit "frappé" aussi ?
Parce qu'en lisant "frappé", j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un a pris le train et a frappé quelqu'un d'autre avec (ou alors ça vient de moi )


----------



## sleepymarmot

Bonsoir Micka, et merci pour tes rectifications de mes (nombreux ) fautes de grammaire!
Mais l'autre mot étais écrit bien "frappé"! C'est peut-être dans l'usage québécois.
Marmot


----------



## wildan1

Bon la question reste sans réponse depuis longtemps et je ne suis pas Québécois, mais je pense que le titre doit être un calque sur l'anglais: [...]


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis Québécoise et je confirme... que - calque ou non - l'expression est très courante au Québec. On entend régulièrement aussi frappé par une voiture. 

Mais c'est peut-être aussi une « extension de sens ».

Dans le contexte, le verbe - qui veut bel et bien dire « heurté » a été utilisé dans ce sens :


> Atteindre, toucher violemment. Frapper un cycliste, un mur.


 
Plutôt que d'être _frappé d'un coup de poignard_... il a été _frappé_ (_de plein fouet/à mort_) _par un train_. Disons que dans notre vocabulaire, s'il est _frappé_... il est _heurté... _plus violemment.

Mais on dit bel et bien : _*Vieil* homme_


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Plutôt que d'être _frappé d'un coup de poignard_... il a été _frappé_ (_de plein fouet/à mort_) _par un train_. Disons que dans notre vocabulaire, s'il est _frappé_... il est _heurté... _plus violemment.


Ce n'est pas aberrant. 
Être _heurté _ou être _frappé _par quelqu'un, ce n'est pas la même chose, et le second est toujours plus violent que le premier.
Et puis en France, on dit bien _frappé par la foudre_, par exemple. Alors pourquoi pas par un train ?


----------



## Aoyama

On dit bien "vieil homme" mais on ne verrait jamais (au moins en France) un titre de journal du genre "Vieil homme frappé par un train".
"Une personne âgée // un homme âgé renversé / *happé* par un train"
On pourrait aussi avoir : "un septuagénaire, un octogénaire renversé ...".


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne crois pas que le but du forum soit de discuter du style des journalistes québécois.

sleepymarmot a demandé - il y a près de deux ans - la signification de la phrase, et confirmé au post #9 qu'il était bel et bien écrit *vieil* et non *vieux*, contrairement à ce que le titre du fil laisse entendre. Mais personne n'avait élucidé l'emploi du verbe _frapper_. 

Wildan, qui avait peut-être lu comme moi le post #10 de *cet autre fil*, a donc « réveillé » le sujet aujourd'hui, et l'usage québécois de _frapper_ a été confirmé... par une québécoise. Restons-en là, s'il-vous-plait. 

Pour un québécois _frapper_, au risque de me répéter, ce n'est pas du tout _happer_ ni même _renverser_ (qui est plus proche). C'est plus violent.

*Edit* : Et puis... merci, tilt, pour ta réponse du #15.


----------



## geostan

Courant ou non, l'emploi est critiqué par la BDL.

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=1054

J'avoue que je ne le dirais pas, ce qui en aucune façon ne contredit ce qu'a dit Nico.


----------



## Nicomon

Voici donc ce que dit la BDL:


> L’emploi du verbe _frapper_ est fautif au sens de « heurter, entrer en collision ». La confusion de sens vient du fait qu’en anglais _to hit_ a le sens de « frapper, heurter ».


 Dans notre exemple, l'homme n'est pas entré en collision avec le train, c'est le train qui l'a... frappé de plein fouet. 
À mon avis, c'est similaire à l'exemple qu'on voit plus haut :





> La balle l’a *frappé *en plein front.


 Comme : _il a été frappé par la foudre_ / _la foudre l'a frappé _

Définition du Larousse (semblable à celle d'Antidote, que j'ai mise au post #14 :


> En parlant d'un objet, venir heurter quelque chose, l'atteindre : La balle vint frapper le fronton.


 
Je n'oblige personne à le dire, mais je continue de penser que _frappé_, dans ce contexte, est plus « violent » que _heurté,_ à mois de préciser _heurté de plein fouet. _
Va pour : _la skieuse a heurté son entraineur_ (un des exemples trouvés sur la page de la BDL) mais à mon avis, un train qui te fonce dessus... _ça frappe! _


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

geostan said:


> Courant ou non, l'emploi est critiqué par la BDL.
> 
> http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=1054
> 
> J'avoue que je ne le dirais pas, ce qui en aucune façon ne contredit ce qu'a dit Nico.



Frapper et heurter sont utilisés dans le sud de la France aussi (jusqu'en Charente même) donc l'utilisation de _frapper _est tout à fait acceptable pour moi dans ce cas.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Pedro, 

Avec tilt - #15 - ça fait déjà au moins 2 votes d'outre-Atlantique.


----------



## Aoyama

En Belgique je viens d'entendre ce matin "*percuté* par un train venant en sens inverse".


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> En Belgique je viens d'entendre ce matin "*percuté* par un train venant en sens inverse".


_Percuté _est très commun en France également.

Par contre, je me permets de revenir sur le _happé_ que tu as suggéré plus haut._
Happé _et _frappé/heurté/percuté _n'ont pas le même sens. _Être happé par un train_, c'est être emporté, aspiré par l'appel d'air dû au déplacement rapide d'un train. Ce qui peut être tout aussi dangereux, bien évidemment !


----------



## Donaldos

Pour ma part, l'emploi de _frapper_ dans ce contexte me heurte... 

Il est probable que je ne l'utiliserais pas et privilégierais l'un des autres verbes déjà évoqués. Mais il est vrai que je n'habite pas le sud de la France...


----------



## Aoyama

> Pour ma part, l'emploi de _frapper_ dans ce contexte me heurte...


et moi tout autant.

Pour "percuté", évidemment on le dirait pareillement en France.

Quant à 





> _Être happé par un train_, c'est être emporté, aspiré par l'appel d'air dû au déplacement rapide d'un train.


, oui certes, mais je me permets de penser qu'ici "happé" est un idiosyncratisme qui a un sens particulier. Etre happé par un train c'est dangereux (sûrement mortel) mais c'est aussi la manière qu'à le train de rentrer en contact avec le malheureux (H ou F) qui se trouve sur son passage.
Bien sûr, on peut ergoter sur le fait que "happé" c'est quand le train passe sur le côté, percuté c'est quand le choc est frontal, mais un train ne "frappe" pas et ne "heurte" pas (sauf un autre train, un véhicule mal placé ou des butoirs) une personne.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Merci Pedro,
> 
> Avec tilt - #15 - ça fait déjà au moins 2 votes d'outre-Atlantique.


Au risque de te décevoir, Nico , je vais apporter un argument qui va dans le sens de ceux qui n'admettent pas l'usage de _frapper_ dans ce contexte, en citant le TLFi :


> *A.2.b.* [L'action de frapper est due au mouvement d'un projectile, à la propagation d'un phénomène phys.] _Percuter, heurter, toucher, atteindre_.


C'est sans doute parce qu'un train ou une voiture ne sont ni des projectiles, ni des phénomènes naturels (contrairement à la foudre) que la BDL déclare cet usage impropre.

Ceci dit, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire _heurté par la foudre, _alors...


----------



## Nicomon

Donaldos said:
			
		

> Pour ma part, l'emploi de _frapper_ dans ce contexte me heurte...


Moi, c'est l'emploi de _heurter _qui me frappe.

S'il faut un synonyme dans le sens habituel et québécois du verbe _frapper _(dans ce genre de contexte) _percuter_ me semble un bon compromis. Mais sûrement pas _happer._ 

Je remets la définition que j'ai mise au début :


> Atteindre, toucher violemment. *Frapper un cycliste*, un mur.


 Or si un train qui fonce sur un piéton ne le touche /atteint pas violemment... il ne le chatouille sûrement pas non plus. 

Curiosité :


> La construction de 7 000 km de voies nouvelles pour le train à grande vitesse, le Shinkansen (« *train projectile* »), a commencé au début des années 1970


 Ce doit-être celui-là qui a frappé le vieil homme.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Heurter _me semblerait un synonyme de _frapper _dans ce cas. Que l'on préfère l'un ou l'autre me paraît une simple question d'habitude.


On pinaille là. Je ne pense pas que _heurter_ soit un synonyme de _frapper_, dans ce cas ou dans les autres (où heurter et frapper pourraient être utilisés).
Tilt a donné des éléments de réflexion et de réponse dans ses définitions.
Je pense, en plus, que "frapper" implique quelque part une volonté (humaine ou par destination : une épidémie frappe un pays, un bombardement frappe une ville), alors que "heurter" est dû au hasard.


----------



## Nicomon

... et une balle (de tennis ou de baseball, ou même de fusil si la victime n'était pas visée) peut _frapper_ quelqu'un en plein front/cœur. Par hasard ou malheur/destinée, je crois. 

tilt a mis cette définition du TLFI


> *b)* [L'action de frapper est due au mouvement d'un projectile, à la propagation d'un phénomène phys.] Percuter, heurter, toucher, atteindre.


 Et dans le sens où au Québec et dans certaines régions de France, on utilise le verbe frapper, le plus proche synonyme à mon avis est _percuter_.

Oui, on pinaille. On sodomise les drosophiles, même. La signification de la phrase, qui était la question initiale, a été donnée depuis longtemps.

Vous ne voulez pas dire _frapper_? Bin... ne le dites pas. Nous autres, on se comprend.


----------



## Jocaste

Nicomon said:


> Vous ne voulez pas dire _frapper_?  Bin... ne le dites pas.  Nous autres, on se comprend.



C'est marrant, je dis ça moi aussi. Enfin, je dis "frapper" et "heurter". J'ai cru voir que c'était quelque chose lié au saintongeais (dans mon cas).


----------



## Aoyama

> et une balle (de tennis ou de baseball, ou même de fusil si la victime n'était pas visée) peut _frapper_ quelqu'un en plein front/cœur. Par hasard ou malheur/destinée, je crois.


pour une balle de fusil, je dirais plutôt "toucher" ... de même que pour une balle de base-ball, de golf, de tennis où "frapper" conviendrait aussi (mais pas "heurter").


----------

